# Vancouver film school - Game design Feb 2012



## bobby23 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am thinking of game design in Vancouver film school for Feb 2012. I would like your opinions on the game design course in VFS. I would like to know about:
1. How good is it? Is it worth spending the huge amount or are the private institutes in India like ICAT, Arena etc. better? 
2. How is the teaching? 
3. Job opportunities after graduating?
If anyone or anyone of your friends or relatives have graduated from game design or any other course from VFS please tell me how the experience was.
Any alternatives to VFS please tell me, coz it's expensive and honestly I don't want to spend lot of money, come back to India and work for low salary. I want to earn back what I have spent and then come back. So please help me. Thx.
Also anyone for Feb 2012?? or later?


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Dec 25, 2011)

I am currently in my 4th year in Computational Theory at the University of Toronto and i can definitely tell you that the benefits outweigh the cost by a huge margin

My fees are 27000 dollars a year. Paying this is no easy feat especially for an asian coming from asia. But the fact is, if you can use that opportunity and you are extremely analytical with how you use your time here then you can do great things.

I started applying for internships during my third year, the process is taxing undoubtedly but in the end i landed a 16 month co-op at the Mobile Enterprise Division of RIM. I earned about 62k over those months - enough money to not only pay for my 4th year all by myself but actually give back a years worth of tuition to my father.

I also got a contingent from RIM that ensures me a job at a similiar salary if i can get a gpa over 3.6. This in itself is extremely difficult. But its like i said. If you are willing to work extremely hard and make the initial investment then coming to canada will earn you a damn fortune


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 25, 2011)

That is a good place mate. However, if you want to be a programmer rather than an artist, you should look at other universities (mostly in the US) like USC, MSU etc.


----------

